# vinyl isn't sticking to canvas tote



## cynrach (Mar 26, 2007)

I really hope someone can help me I am trying to put vinyl on a canvas tote and it isn't sticking. I pressed it for 20 sec at 350 and some of the letters stuck but most didn't they peeled up at the corners and so forth. Does anybody know if you can put a glue or some type of gloss or adhesive over the top to I want to try to save the bags. I was thinking maybe even a wood sealer or something I don't know. Please help. Rachel Platt


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

I am not sure if it is worth trying to save the bag if you are going to try to use a commercial product and have to pay the shipping. You are most likely going to have to experiment with something. You might want to consider using a light transfer paper made for canvas to try and seal the top of it. But, it is going to leave a different hand and could discolor the canvas. Here is one paper that says it works on canvas - PHOTO-TRANS SC LASER TRANSFER PAPER SHEETS. I would call them and ask if they have any other ideas.

In the future, you will need to use different type of vinyl when doing different types of fabric. You should speak with your vinyl supplier to see what their recommendation is. Best wishes.

Mark


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

I just did a video today using a canvas tote bag and opaque transfer.
YouTube - placing opaque transfer on tote with Tee Square


> and could discolor the canvas.


Depends on the tote. I use topper 806 a lot and never discolor. Some bags have a sizing (starch and they could discolor or scorch. Lou


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

cynrach said:


> I really hope someone can help me I am trying to put vinyl on a canvas tote and it isn't sticking. I pressed it for 20 sec at 350 and some of the letters stuck but most didn't they peeled up at the corners and so forth. Does anybody know if you can put a glue or some type of gloss or adhesive over the top to I want to try to save the bags. I was thinking maybe even a wood sealer or something I don't know. Please help. Rachel Platt


At this point there is really no way to fix what has been applied. The best option might be to remove the lettering. Check this thread for tips: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/vinyl-cutters-plotters-transfers/t15778.html


----------

